# [PPC] Mac-Mini (ATI Radeon 9200) + xcompmrg

## salade

Ciao a tutti,

Sto ultimando l'installazione di Gentoo+fluxbox su un mac mini... Problemi ce ne sono stati, ma direi di essere riuscito a risolverli tutti.

Sto ottimizzando il tutto e sono arrivato alla questione video.

Leggo dal link http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/ati-faq.xml che il 3d non è supportato su architettura ppc:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Non utilizzo una macchina basata su architettura x86. Cosa posso fare?
> 
> Il supporto X11 su piattaforme PPC o Alpha è molto simile al supporto per x86. Comunque, i driver ATI non sono supportati su PPC o Alpha, per questo non è possibile usare le caratteristiche 3D degli R300 Graphics Processing Unit (GPU). Se si possiede una scheda con queste GPU e si vuole che sia supportata da X11, contattare ATI e chiedere di rilasciare le specifiche per la propria GPU. I sorgenti per AMD64 sono stati rilasciati. Utenti AMD64 possono usarli come utenti x86.
> ...

 

Ora la mia situazione è questa:

```

ste@marge ~ $ sudo lspci | grep -i ati

0000:00:10.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200] (rev 01)

```

```

xorg.conf

[...]

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option "Composite" "Enable"

        Option "RENDER" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Card0"

    Driver     "radeon"

    Option       "AGPMode" "4"

    Option       "UseFBDev" "false"

    Option       "AGPFastWrite" "off"

    Option  "RenderAccel" "true"

EndSection

[...]

```

```

ste@marge ~ $ glxinfo | grep -i dire

direct rendering: Yes

```

```

ste@marge ~ $ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

ste@marge ~ $ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WW

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) RADEON(0): Video BIOS not detected in PCI space!

(WW) RADEON(0): Attempting to read Video BIOS from legacy ISA space!

(WW) RADEON(0): Unrecognized BIOS signature, BIOS data will not be used

(WW) RADEON(0): Video BIOS not detected, using default clock settings!

(WW) RADEON(0): Failed to detect secondary monitor, MergedFB/Clone mode disabled

```

Il problema è che quando faccio partire xcompmgr il sistema diventa ingestibile, per passare da una finestra ad un'altra ci mette circa 20 secondi!

Si può fare qualcosa? Devo aspettare dei driver più decenti?

Grazie in anticipo delle risposte

Buona serata, Stefano

EDIT:

Sarà questo il problema?

```

marge ~ # eselect opengl list 

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   xorg-x11 *

```

----------

## SilverXXX

Scusa ma l a9200 non è supportata dai driver DRI?

----------

## salade

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Scusa ma l a9200 non è supportata dai driver DRI?

 

Uhm... Quindi?

Purtroppo sono niubbo di ati, ho sempre avuto nvidia...

----------

## SilverXXX

Nel kernel, in charcater device abiliti il DRM e ati radeon. Dopo Basta ch in XORG abiliti il modulo dri, metti come driver radeon e in fondo

```

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

```

----------

## salade

Già fatto:

```

<*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)                                                                                        

<M>   ATI Radeon

```

```

marge linux # lsmod | grep -i rade

radeon                 85252  1 

```

Ho pure aggiunto il supporto DRI a xorg.conf ...

----------

## SilverXXX

Non so allora, forse più veloce di così non va con i DRI

----------

## salade

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Non so allora, forse più veloce di così non va con i DRI

 

Grazie mille lo stesso! Vediamo se qualcun altro ha qualche idea!

----------

## xdarma

Hai provato a dare un occhio a questo post sul forum Gentoo-PPC?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-371472.html

o eventualmente direttamente su 

http://r300.sourceforge.net/

xdarma

----------

## silian87

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> Hai provato a dare un occhio a questo post sul forum Gentoo-PPC?
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-371472.html
> 
> o eventualmente direttamente su 
> ...

 

No, non sono necessari per la radeon 9200, servono solo per le 9600+

----------

## salade

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> No, non sono necessari per la radeon 9200, servono solo per le 9600+

 

Cavolo, già ci speravo!!

Ma una domanda da niubbo... Se sul sito della ati ci sono i driver per mac, è così difficile girarli su linux con architettura ppc?

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Ma una domanda da niubbo... Se sul sito della ati ci sono i driver per mac, è così difficile girarli su linux con architettura ppc?

 

Decisamente... sono binari creati per un altro sistema, specifici per un certo kernel... diciamo pure che e' impossibile.

----------

## salade

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Decisamente... sono binari creati per un altro sistema, specifici per un certo kernel... diciamo pure che e' impossibile.

 

Intendevo per la ati...

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Intendevo per la ati...

 

Beh ovvio... anche io...

Ma il driver non e' una scatola magica che si arrangia... e' un modulo per il kernel in uso... tu capisci che non puoi usare un modulo per un kernel darwin closed source (il modulo) su un kernel linux.. sono due cose diverse... 

Quindi ti ripeto che non e' una strada possibile... finche' ati non rilascia driver per linux/ppc (probabilmente mai) dobbiamo solo aspettare che rilasci specifiche per creare driver open (e per fortuna, a differenza di nvidia, lo sta facendo, anche se un po' tentamente).

----------

## sktrdie

 *silian87 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Intendevo per la ati... 
> 
> Beh ovvio... anche io...
> 
> Ma il driver non e' una scatola magica che si arrangia... e' un modulo per il kernel in uso... tu capisci che non puoi usare un modulo per un kernel darwin closed source (il modulo) su un kernel linux.. sono due cose diverse... 
> ...

 

Silian, te hai un ATI con un kernel patchiatissimo, aiutalo a configurare la 3d acceleration che io ho sempre usato nvidia.

intanto cerco in giro per vedere se riesco a trovare qualcosa.

----------

## sktrdie

prova questo xorg e dimmi come va, se va ancora lento e' un prob tuo:

http://pastebin.com/414976

----------

## silian87

@sktrdie Come ho gia' detto non se ne fa niente delle mie patch per il kernel lui! sono del progetto r300 per chipset superiori al 9600 compreso! Sul 9200 non fanno niente, al massimo li danno il colpo di grazia e lo distruggono. Quindi bisogna usare altri driver!   :Wink: 

----------

## salade

 *sktrdie wrote:*   

> prova questo xorg e dimmi come va, se va ancora lento e' un prob tuo:
> 
> http://pastebin.com/414976

 

Ci ho pasticciato un po' e la situazione è migliorata...

```

ste@marge ~ $ glxgears 

5073 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1014.600 FPS

```

La situazione migliore l'ho ottenuta con queste impostazioni:

```

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Card0"

    Driver     "radeon"

    Option       "AGPMode" "4"

    Option       "UseFBDev"

    Option       "AGPFastWrite" "off"

    Option  "RenderAccel" "true"

EndSection

```

però purtroppo non è ancora utilizzabile... troppo lag, anche in console con Eterm  :Sad: 

Se aumentassi la ram (da 256 a 512) la situazione migliorerebbe?

Cmq grazie dei consigli!

----------

## sktrdie

credo di si

@silian

sorry, non avevo letto

----------

